# Ok... This is just silly! (13yo japanese girl on the drumset).



## Seedawakener (May 23, 2010)

I usually don't get to excited over kids like this but her playing is outstanding. Don't know where and how she managed to "get" music so well.


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 23, 2010)

some people just have it.. and she does!!


----------



## splinter8451 (May 23, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> some people just have it.. and she does!!



Some people are locked in their rooms by their parents for 8 hours a day and forced to practice...  Kidding dudes. She looks like she is into it and is having fun and you can't be forced to do that!

Hopefully she goes somewhere with this


----------



## 13point9 (May 23, 2010)

I haven't even started learning drums properly yet and she makes me want to quit...


----------



## AK DRAGON (May 23, 2010)

It's a little bit of both. From what the Wast is told, it is drilled into their head, from their parents, to drive to succeed in everything.

She certainly has a great start to surpass some of our superstar dummers.


----------



## MrMcSick (May 23, 2010)

Man I wish I had a drum set when I was 12. My parents refused to get me one even though I could air drum to just about anything I heard.. I eventually bought myself my first 1 when I was 16 but always wonder if it would've changed anything getting 1 at such an early devolping age.


----------



## Customisbetter (May 23, 2010)

Woah...\

not only is she awesome, but that kit sounds INCREDIBLE.


----------



## BigPhi84 (May 24, 2010)

Her smile at the 1:44ish mark is classic. She really seems to enjoy what she is doing and it makes me want to watch her (no, not like that... I'm not JJ ). She has Akira Jimbo signature series Zildjian Hi-Hat cymbals!!!  I've always wanted to try them out, as he's one of my favorites. I wonder how the half-lathed, half-raw design affects the sound.

I hope no one neg-reps me for what I'm about to say, but I didn't see anything mind boggling about her technique... just two linear-style beats, some "mike portnoy bag-of-tricks" fills (fellow drummers will understand what I'm talking about), and a para-diddle-diddle groove near the end.

If anything though, I do respect her musicality. She has a way of making the music groove, and for most drummers her age, that concept is lost. Hell, for most drummers, that concept is lost. She's definitely a solid pocket player, which is always a good thing in my book. Youth is NOT wasted on the young in this example. She is a tasteful player and if she keeps progressing as fast as she has, I guarantee that she'll be the next Cindy Blackman. She might even surpass Cindy (who I got to meet a few years back, amazing jazz drummer and super hot for an older lady ). 

If you want to see something really crazy, watch the Tony Roster videos from when he was 12 years old. That guy's insane. He's actually from my neck of the woods, although I've never personally met him. He plays with a bunch of hot R 'n B acts right now. His dad actually comes to my family's gas station to play the lottery all the time. Cool Cat.


----------



## bigswifty (May 24, 2010)

thats unreal


----------



## signalgrey (May 24, 2010)

some of my students are fucking savage cellists drummers and pianists....and they think they arent any good. I heard one of my little girls play piano and i was just totally blown away. she though i was teasing her cause i was so impressed.


----------



## BigPhi84 (May 24, 2010)

What do you teach? ESL?


----------



## bigswifty (May 27, 2010)

Where do I get this album, Convergence ?


----------



## Seedawakener (May 27, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> I hope no one neg-reps me for what I'm about to say, but I didn't see anything mind boggling about her technique... just two linear-style beats, some "mike portnoy bag-of-tricks" fills (fellow drummers will understand what I'm talking about), and a para-diddle-diddle groove near the end.


Well, technique has nothing to do with it. Seems like to many people think that, though. It's a LOT harder to make something easy sound good than to make something difficult sound good since in that case it's all about making it sound musical. She's understood the most vital parts of music first. Now she can work on her technique and make that sound musical too.


----------



## Thep (May 27, 2010)

very impressive


----------



## Ground CTRL (May 29, 2010)

I love the customary japanese school girl skirt going on!


----------



## TheSixthWheel (May 30, 2010)

That's one incredibly lucky kid to have access to that sort of equipment at the age of 13, but I'll have to hand it to her for actually learning how to use it and having fun while doing so - it's good to see. Hope it's not another situation of parents divorcing and trying to buy the child's love, but even if it were so, I'm glad something good came from it for once. I reckon I was climbing trees, riding my BMX, making slingshots, terrorising our neighbours and listening to RATM and Metallica when I was 13


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jun 10, 2010)

Hot damn! I hate the way people usually see some kid banging out a crap 4/4 rythym and go "oh my! the next Buddy Rich" but this kid is actually playing some interesting beats... very cool indeed (and yes, sick kit as well... It never fails to amaze me how drums sound so incredibly better when mic'd up than they do merely normally acoustically)


----------



## Murmel (Jun 13, 2010)

God damn them Asians.
I'm just waiting for the day they will come and enslave us all, them being a way superior race and all


----------

